# Anyone have a good vacuum hose diagram? 98 200sx



## mbz321 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok, so I'm still trying to solve my p0105 issue and I am trying to figure out if all the vacuum hoses are in the right spot, but I can't really follow the diagram from the service manual and the one under the hood has been pretty much worn away. Does anyone have a giant, blown up, spread out image of where all the hoses belong for this car n00b?


----------



## sx_ual (Mar 12, 2008)

code 0105 is your egr solinoid.

disconect the harness connector for the egr gas temp sensor and measure the resistance of the sensor. resistance should decrease as temperature increases. at 122 degrees F, the resistance of the sensor should be 570-700 k-ohms and at 212 degrees F it should measure 80-90 k-ohms. i will probably be necessary to remove the sensor and place it into a pan of water which can then be heated to develop the temperatures. if you get no reading the you need to replace the sensor.


----------



## mbz321 (Aug 14, 2009)

sx_ual said:


> code 0105 is your egr solinoid.


Acutally, I believe its 1005 that has to do with the EGR solinoid. 0105 is the baro/boost sensor. I already replaced the boost sensor with an ebay one...same light. I replaced the solenoid (VALVE ASSY-SOLENOID - Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1995-1999 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com), made sure the hoses weren't leaking, reset the light, and it came back on. I guess it's still possible the boost sensor I bought was bad, but I want to make sure the hoses are all right so I can rule that out.


----------



## sx_ual (Mar 12, 2008)

ok what engine u running then?


----------



## sx_ual (Mar 12, 2008)

just looked it up.
if ur using the b14 stock computer then 
1005 is the egr solenoid valve 
and
0105 is the egr cicuit solenoid.


----------



## mbz321 (Aug 14, 2009)

sx_ual said:


> just looked it up.
> if ur using the b14 stock computer then
> 1005 is the egr solenoid valve
> and
> 0105 is the egr cicuit solenoid.


I don't mean to be rude, but where did you find this? I can't find the 0105 code referenced to have anything to do with the EGR from a google search.


----------



## sx_ual (Mar 12, 2008)

haynes manual for 1995- 1999 sentra and 200sx
then double checked on mitchell on demand. 
good luck.


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but here you go.


----------



## mbz321 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks...these were a bit easier to follow. Except it looks like these are all correct, so this didn't really solve my problem . Ruled out mis-connected cables as a problem though!


----------



## gearheadtx (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Good informatino provided by LukeSX. I am working on an P0400 code for 1997 Sentra GXE and need to know the size for the vacuum line between BHT and EGR. It's the short line that gets fried after so many years of exposure to heat next to the block. I would like to not have to run down to the autopart store several times to match the size. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Mehrdad


----------

